# Another BFN



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

I have just had my 5th BFN.  I'm trying to keep positive and want another cycle.  I just feel I have investigated everything and not got anywhere.  We are using DE and I have had meds for my immune problems.  I do all the right things on the 2ww, is there anything we have not investigated or looked into?

I would appreciate any advice,

Thanks

Jo
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Joanne-sorry can't help with your question but just wanted to give you lots of big   .


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, I can't help either,   big fat cyberhug coming your way.

Louj x


----------

